# Sports Orth Surgeon?



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but if you have a sports orthopedic surgeon you can strongly recommend in the SF Bay Area (SF – Mountain View – Oakland), I’d love to get the name by reply post or PM.

The issue is my knee. Can’t ride. I’ve had prior injuries & surgeries in the knee. Current thought is getting a second opinion related to a micro fracture procedure and an autograph OATS procedure.

Thanks.


----------



## dkchips (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr. John Knight - San Ramon Valley Orthopedic group - practices out of the San Ramon regional Hospital and John Muir in Walnut Creek - a wonderful surgeon.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I had my knee done by Dr. Julia Kahan in Los Gatos and it turned out great. She works with a lot of athletes. Wish I had gotten that surgery 10 years earlier...


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

I've heard great things about surgeons in Palo Alto Medical Foundation's Sports Medicine department -- especially Dr. Warren King. They work with Bay Area pro sports teams (MLB, NFL, etc) as well as U.S. Olympic athletes.

K-Zero


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

K-Zero said:


> I've heard great things about surgeons in Palo Alto Medical Foundation's Sports Medicine department -- especially Dr. Warren King. They work with Bay Area pro sports teams (MLB, NFL, etc) as well as U.S. Olympic athletes.
> 
> K-Zero



Frank Chen repaired my wife's ACL. The surgery itself went well, but more importantly he was very good for the pre-surgical consultations---thorough in listening to her and explaining her options, etc.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

If Marin is in scope, try Dave Goltz, Mt Tam ortho. He was (and might still be) the traveling ortho for the US ski team and he cut both of my friend's knees (a fellow rider).


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*Thanks all*

Good info. I appreciate it.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I would contact the local universities and ask the sports teams athletic trainer who they use, as these ortho's would be specifically trained as sports medicine people.

If you can, research who the pro teams use also. I know there was a guy used by all the professional motocross racers, and I believe he was the doc for the Raiders/49'er's, etc. I believe his name was Brown, but don't remember for sure.


----------

